# Fezzari Empire



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

looks tempting, anyone got one and can share some impressions?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Built one of their frames up for a woman that was on a pro team they sponsored. I have absolutely nothing good to say about them. Neither does she.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

care to elaborate more?


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I've got a La Sal Peak, one of their mountain bikes. Accordingly, I can't comment on the Empire, but my experience with the company is good, the CEO even helped my with fitting and build. Frame quality is high and aside from their listed builds, they'll swap out pretty much any component if they can source it, at least on the mtb side of things. They're not a big company, and they used to produce copycat junk in years past, but no longer. I haven't had any issues, but on mtbr, customer service experiences have been positive.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

thanks, i too know the company mainly through mountain bikes and understand the company is pretty solid. i was mostly looking for someones input on this particular bike as it seems fairly new.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

brankulo said:


> care to elaborate more?


It was 4-5 years ago and the frame was cheap, no-engineering-involved chinese crap. Sounds like things might have changed but most small companies like this can't afford to have engineers that really know what they're doing and can actually design something that's better than what you pick out of a chinese/taiwanese factory catalog. The big factories have what amounts to a big ass catalog w/ frames, forks, brakes, stems, bars, headsets, and saddles that you can put your logo on and market any way your want. I really doubt that Fezzari (Jesus...who came up w/ that name anyway?) has any employees that do what happens at Trek, Specialized, Giant or any big bike company. The design, engineering, and testing that happens at these companies is no joke.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

A full Ultegra 8000 bike for $2,800? Something tells me to run far away or get good dental insurance before riding this one.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

a friend bought a Fezzari mtb bike about 9 years ago, and he's still riding it!


----------



## Sojodave (Apr 7, 2015)

The Empire is different because it is a one mold carbon bike and not molded together like other bikes. 

I bought a Fezzari CR3 two in a half years ago with DI2 and I can't say enough good things about it. Great frame, very comfortable, and they have great service.


----------



## Alisia Gordon (Jan 14, 2020)

a friend bought a Fezzari mtb bike about 9 years ago, and he's still riding it! ---- wow, that is incredible!
I think that this bike is really worthy inspite of its age


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> a friend bought a Fezzari mtb bike about 9 years ago, and he's still riding it!


And what does this prove? How many times did he ride it in 9 years? Just sayin'.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

Does this bike have endurance geometry or is it more of a race bike geometry?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

brankulo said:


> Does this bike have endurance geometry or is it more of a race bike geometry?


Which bike are we talking about now? You could just take a look at the Fezzari site and it will probably tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Which bike are we talking about now? You could just take a look at the Fezzari site and it will probably tell you everything you need to know.


looking at empire model. i see the geo chart but i am not really sure what it needs to be at to be considered race vs endurance geo.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

brankulo said:


> looking at empire model. i see the geo chart but i am not really sure what it needs to be at to be considered race vs endurance geo.


Note the Stack and Reach measurements. An endurance bike will have a comparitively longer stack, shorter reach, while a race bike will have a comparitively shorter stack, longer reach.

But seriously, re-read CXWrench's post #2. He's seen a few things over the years.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

thanks again, looks like empires geo is more on a performance side rather than endurance so i ended up ordering Canyon Endurace instead.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

brankulo said:


> thanks again, looks like empires geo is more on a performance side rather than endurance so i ended up ordering Canyon Endurace instead.


Probably a good choice. Canyon seems to have a very good reputation.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't know anything about the Fezzari, but my Endurace is probably the best bang-for-the-buck bike I've ever purchased....


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

Finx said:


> I don't know anything about the Fezzari, but my Endurace is probably the best bang-for-the-buck bike I've ever purchased....


a friend of mine has one so i was able to test ride it and really liked it. new one with 105 components and disc brakes is just under 2k. fairly light. when comparing to similar build domane i test rode today morning, which was $2,800 and almost heavy as my mountain bike, endurace was a no brainer.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

brankulo said:


> a friend of mine has one so i was able to test ride it and really liked it. new one with 105 components and disc brakes is just under 2k. fairly light. when comparing to similar build domane i test rode today morning, which was $2,800 and almost heavy as my mountain bike, endurace was a no brainer.


I trust you ordered the Hellfire Red version and not the Black?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 7, 2014)

Finx said:


> I trust you ordered the Hellfire Red version and not the Black?


i did, lol.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

brankulo said:


> looks tempting, anyone got one and can share some impressions?


I have owned, ridden, and raced a number of different bikes such as multiple iterations of the Cannondale SuperSix, a Specialized Venge, and others. I saw a review of the Cervelo Caledonia which said it had a more stable geometry while still having an aerodynamic rider position. That appealed to me, but further investigation revealed the Caledonia geometry was only a minor tweak more stable. Most race bikes have a trail figure if 55-57. The Caledonia has a trail of 58. If I am going to spend several thousand dollars to get more stable geometry, I decided I needed a bigger difference than that.

I don’t recall how I became aware of the Fezzari Empire, but it has a trail on 64 while having nearly identical stack/reach to my previous race bikes. A trail of 64 is a much more meaningful difference bs 55-57. I purchased one.

The Fezzari Empire accomplishes exactly what I was looking for — more stability at speeds over 40mph. I don’t spend a lot of time at such speeds and don’t enjoy it, but some of the group rides and races that I participate in require it to stay in the pack. I used to be scared to death and feathered the brakes and got dropped. Now I am keeping up with the group and much, much happier!

An added benefit is that I’m actually faster on the canyon descents with all the turns and switchbacks. I thought I might be slower, but the slacker geometry inspires more confidence and I’m actually faster than ever in .

In addition, it soaks up bumps and road chatter better than any bike I’ve ever owned. I switched over all my components and am using the same wheels / tires / air pressure that I used before, so it is definitely an apples to apples comparison reveals the ride quality of the frame. It is awesome!

The Fezzari Empire is also 0.81 pounds lighter than my previous bike. Some of that is due to replacement of proprietary stem, bars, and seat post from the previous “aero” bike.

Fezzari staff has provided terrific support by answering my numerous questions both before and after the sale. I’m very impressed by that as well!

i’ve had it for a couple of months and have put well over 1000 miles on it. My only regret is not purchasing it sooner. I am very, very happy with my Empire and highly recommend it!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

multirider said:


> more stability at speeds over 40mph. I don’t spend a lot of time at such speeds and don’t enjoy it, but some of the group rides and races that I participate in require it to stay in the pack. I used to be scared to death and feathered the brakes and got dropped. Now I am keeping up with the group and much, much happier!


So, steady riding at a cadence approaching 120 rpm in a 53/12 (40 mph/64 km per hr). Which professional team do you ride for? Just asking.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> So, steady riding at a cadence approaching 120 rpm in a 53/12 (40 mph/64 km per hr). Which professional team do you ride for? Just asking.


He could be going downhill, with gale at his back, when he skedaddles.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

xxl said:


> He could be going downhill, with gale at his back, when he skedaddles.


Maybe he just knows his way around a keyboard.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

xxl said:


> He could be going downhill, with gale at his back, when he skedaddles.


I’ve never been near 40 in the past 8 or 10 years. I think 33 or 34 was my max. One of my best friends who I rode with a ton when I was younger got a car to agree to let him draft it down a long snaking road from the top of Mount Mitchell to the bottom where it ends in a marina. We didn’t have computers, but the driver said he hit 40mph. I did not join in that decent... I followed behind. I have no idea if that was accurate. He was and still is a great recreational cyclist. It’s kinda weird, he’s an awkward klutz at everything else. He gets on the bike and it’s a perfect marriage. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

PBL450 said:


> I’ve never been near 40 in the past 8 or 10 years. I think 33 or 34 was my max. One of my best friends who I rode with a ton when I was younger got a car to agree to let him draft it down a long snaking road from the top of Mount Mitchell to the bottom where it ends in a marina. We didn’t have computers, but the driver said he hit 40mph. I did not join in that decent... I followed behind. I have no idea if that was accurate. He was and still is a great recreational cyclist. It’s kinda weird, he’s an awkward klutz at everything else. He gets on the bike and it’s a perfect marriage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Believe it or not, I once hit 52 MPH on a fully-loaded touring bike, whipping downhill.

I don't ever want to repeat the experience, an attitude cured rock-solid through the years as I've become increasingly chickenshitted re descents at speed. How do the motorcycle dudes handle it?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

xxl said:


> Believe it or not, I once hit 52 MPH on a fully-loaded touring bike, whipping downhill.
> 
> I don't ever want to repeat the experience, an attitude cured rock-solid through the years as I've become increasingly chickenshitted re descents at speed. How do the motorcycle dudes handle it?


Holy crap! I can’t imagine 52!! I’ve spent a lot of time on motos. It’s not comparable. Hard to explain. Unless you wind up on the ground, been there. The moto is way heavy and crazy hot. I have some scars from being branded. 

I have a friend who works in a neuro rehab. She calls them “donor cycles.”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

xxl said:


> Believe it or not, I once hit 52 MPH on a fully-loaded touring bike, whipping downhill.
> 
> I don't ever want to repeat the experience, an attitude cured rock-solid through the years as I've become increasingly chickenshitted re descents at speed. How do the motorcycle dudes handle it?


Chickenshitted, no. You've just become wiser with age. Not to mention think of what motorcyclists wear compared to what we cyclists wear. Although at 52mph, clothing choices won't matter much when you wipe out.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

It’s kind of funny how some people have blinders on and only think about their own experience when judging others — an attitude of “I can’t do this so he must be lying”. I live and ride in Colorado. I exceed 40 miles an hour on canyon descents on virtually every ride. I typically come really close to or exceed 50mph at least once per month.

If you are at all interested in making the world a better place, instead of making snarky comments and patting yourself on the back for how clever you are, open your mind (like XXL did) and try to envision how what the other person is saying could be true.

I included a couple of photos of my Garmin that I took more for the power numbers than the top speed. Just thought Velodog (made the crack about “knows his way around a keyboard”) and Kerry Irons (mathematician) might find them interesting. And others as well.


----------



## Dirt231 (6 mo ago)

To each their own, ride at your own comfort level. Having a quality stable bike is great, but only if you are comfortable and confident descending.


----------



## yourrealdad (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey found this old thread and what do you know, I just bought an Empire and live in CO and hit 40-50mph easily too.
Sound like most of y'all are flatlanders.

Can't speak to the Empire yet, but incase anyone else stumbles across this. I have a Shafer gravel bike and it has been great and Fezzari's CS has been fantastic.


----------

